# Irish Gaelic info?



## Ireth (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm trying to find an Irish Gaelic translation for "please", as in "please do this", as well as the correct pronunciation of such. So far I've found 'Le d'thoil' as a translation, but finding how to pronounce it is troublesome, as the only guides I can find use the IPA, which frankly is gibberish to me. If anyone can give me a non-IPA pronunciation, and verify that the translation is correct, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 16, 2013)

Ireth
Is this of any use: 
Please 
Le do thoil (singular), Le bhur dtoil (plural). (_LE do HULL, LE wur DULL_) 
From Irish_phrasebook


----------



## Ireth (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Joe, that's quite helpful! ^^


----------

